# Motherboard with 8 Channels ALC889A Audio controller

## Cottonee

Hello all

Does anyone has this motherboard,Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3R, working under linux?

Motherboard details:

   1. Northbridge: Intel® P35 Express Chipset

   2. Southbridge: Intel® ICH9R

   3. Gigabit Lan Controller

   4. 8 Channels ALC889A Audio controller 

The most concern is Realtek ALC889A audio controller. I tried to find information on ALSA website but found nothing. I really don't need that 8 channels to work, 2 channels is fine for me.

Cheers

-Nat

----------

## mattsteven

It may work with the intel HD audio driver.  You could just try building all drivers as modules and see if alsa figures it out for itself as well with the alsasound init script.

----------

## AndrewLong

I just got this motherboard.

Did you get everything to work?

----------

## niuck

I have the Gigabyte GA-P35-DS4 with the same chipsets and controllers.

Everything works.

Sound with the Intel HD driver and NIC with the r8169 module. Both is in the kernel.

Check this thread if you dual-boot with windows and is having problems with the NIC.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-561511-highlight-realtek+gigabit.html

----------

